# Echolot mit Touchscreen ?



## Frechdachs (31. Januar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich spiele derzeit mit dem Gedanken mir ein Lowrance Elite 7 ti zu zulegen und stelle mir dabei die Frage inwieweit Touchscreen beim Echolot praktikabel ist oder nicht?

Gibt es hier vielleicht jemanden der von seinen Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Touchscreen erzählen kann ?  Wie sieht es aus, wenn das Display mal nass wird zum Beispiel durch Regen? Kann man das Gerät trotzdem noch bedienen?

Gruß
Frechdachs 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mannheimer (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

Hi,

zugegebernmaßen hatte ich mir die Frage anfangs auch gestellt, einige Nachforschung und folgendes Video später ist die Frage aber beantwortet - Regen stellt kein Problem dar.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dI_r-p7r1aQ

Hab mir das Elite 7 Ti auf der Boot im direkten Vergleich zum Raymarine Dragonfly 7 Pro, Garmin Chirp 71sv und Humminbird Helix 7 angeschaut und muss sagen, dass mir das Lowrance am besten gefallen hat. Touchscreen, Wlan, Bluetooth und die Kompaktheit sprechen schon für sich.

Humminbird wirkte in der Menüführung einfach veraltet und unschön. Die Verarbeitung ist zwar gut, jedoch kam mir das Gerät irgendwie billig vor. (persönlicher Eindruck)

Die Garmin Geräte sehen von außen auch relativ unspektakulär aus, die Menüführung ist aber optisch ansprechend. Da Garmin den Support für Reefmaster & Co gesperrt hat bringt der Kartenplotter nicht ganz so viel Spaß. Quickdraw Contours erstellt die Tiefenkarte zwar direkt auf dem Wasser, ob die simplen schwarzen Linien auf einfarbig grünem Hintergrund im nachhinein bearbeitet oder generell verändert werden können konnte auf der Messe leider keiner Beantworten. Im Echolot-Menü hab ich auch nach längerem Suchen selbst nichts gefunden. Damit wird Quickdraw Contours schon fast wieder uninteressant.

Das 7" Raymarine war viel viel wuchtiger als die anderen Geräte. Kartenplottertechnisch schien es auch hier keine große Kompatibilität zu geben. Wlan ist dennoch vorhanden und die Verbindung/Steuerung mit dem Handy/Tablet möglich.

Welches Gerät man am Ende kauft bleibt jedoch jedem selbst überlassen und hängt auch ein wenig vom Einsatzgebiet ab ;-)

Grüße,
Mannheimer


----------



## Frechdachs (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

Hallo Mannheimer,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich war ebenfalls auf der Boot um mir die Geräte der einzelnen Hersteller anzusehen.

Ich habe dabei auch ein Gespräch mit Herrn Schlager führen können, der zwar vom Funktionsumfang zum Lowrance geraten hat allerdings die Touchscreen Funktion nicht besonders gut findet.

Er gab zu bedenken, dass wenn man mit dreckigen Fingern das Gerät bedient die Sicht auf das Display sehr eingeschränkt würde.

Das hat mich schon etwas nachdenklich gemacht, allerdings sollten verschmutze Hände auf dem Boot schnell zu reinigen sein ;-)

Deshalb war mein bedenken nur ob sich die Geräte bei Nässe (Regen z.B.) auch gut bedienen lassen.

Und wenn man schon so viel Geld für ein Gerät in die Hände nimmt, dann soll es auch einige Jahre halten und die Bedienung Spass machen.  

Gruß
Frechdachs


----------



## gründler (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

Alles hat Vor und Nachteile so ist das nun mal.

Aber ist schon richtig das Touch durch berührungen gerade draussen beim Angeln schneller mal "Dreck" abbekommt und man ab und zu mal mit einem Brillenputztuch ran muss,bezw. sich vorher die fingerchen sauber macht.

Auch empfehle ich sogenannte Touchschutzfolien um das Gerät selbst nen bißchen zu schonen,die kosten nicht die Welt und schonen so die Bildschirme ein bißchen mehr.

Ansonsten funzt das wie bei jedem Handy ...auch.

#h


----------



## Frechdachs (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

Eine Schutzfolie ist eh das Erste was nachgerüstet würde. Auch auf meinem derzeitigem Lowrance X125 ist ne Folie drauf und das obwohl es kein Touchscreen hat ;-)


----------



## Mannheimer (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

Mit Handschuhen ist die Bedienung der Tasten auch nicht gerade der Hit und wenn man sich relativ dünne Anzieht kann man auch gleich im Decathlon für unter 5€ welche mit Touch-Kompatibilität kaufen.

Ich habe mich bei den Echoloten relativ lange aufgehalten und mich durch jedes Gerät mal durchgeklickt. Bei Humminbird bin ich am wenigsten zurecht gekommen, gefolgt von Raymarine. Garmin war okay aber konnte um längen nicht mit dem Lowrance mithalten. Der Touchscreen macht die Bedienung ziemlich intuitiv und relativ schnell.

Mit dreckigen Fingern würde ich nichtmal auf die Knöpfe drücken wollen.


----------



## Frechdachs (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*



Mannheimer schrieb:


> Mit dreckigen Fingern würde ich nichtmal auf die Knöpfe drücken wollen.



Das stimmt allerdings :q


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

Kann ja auch schnell mal "Mecker" geben


----------



## fiskeguide (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

Hat Schlageter auch die neuen Helix 9-12 Geräte auf der Boot vorgestellt? Und wenn ja wie ist da der erste Eindruck?

Ich selbst hab seit kurzen ein Humminbird 1199 HD SI und muss sagen das ich auch vor der Wahl stand ein Touch Gerät von Lowrance zu nehmen. Da es dieses Gerät unschlagbar gerade "günstig" im Auslauf gab musste ich zuschlagen. Ob Lowrance oder Humminbird ist eine Glaubensfrage, jeder hat seine Stärken und Schwächen. Ich hatte bislang auch immer Lowrance und war zufrieden.
Bzgl. Touch nervt es wenn man im offenen Boot bei rauhen Bedingungen ständig die Wasserflecken oder anderes auf der Scheibe hat und das Wischen irgendeine Funktion auslöst. Wenn Touch dann nur wenn sich das Gerät auch volständig manuell über feste Tasten bedienen lässt oder bei schönen Wetter.


----------



## Mannheimer (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*



fiskeguide schrieb:


> [...]
> Bzgl. Touch nervt es wenn man im offenen Boot bei rauhen Bedingungen ständig die Wasserflecken oder anderes auf der Scheibe hat und das Wischen irgendeine Funktion auslöst.



Wasserspritzer mit den Händen/Fingern wegwischen geht auf dem Touchscreen natürlich nicht aber macht auch auf anderen Geräten meiner Meinung nach wenig Sinn - das verschmiert nur alles. Den Ärmel kurz über die Hand gestülpt oder ein Handtuch genommen, schon ist das Gerät wieder sauber |supergri


----------



## bernie (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*



Mannheimer schrieb:


> Mit dreckigen Fingern würde ich nichtmal auf die Knöpfe drücken wollen.



Das Ding ist für rauen Ausseneinsatz konzipiert.... wenn ich da drauf rumtatsche, ist mir egal wie dreckig die Griffel sind 

Ab und an mal mit dem Armel oder der einzigen sauberen Stelle vom "Fischlappen"  über den Monitor und gut is....

Aber es soll ja auich Leute geben, die waschen sich die Hände nach jedem kleinen Barsch oder Rotauge


----------



## Mannheimer (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*



bernie schrieb:


> [...]Aber es soll ja auich Leute geben, die waschen sich die Hände nach jedem kleinen Barsch oder Rotauge


Ich nutze immer Einweg Handschuhe aus Latex, nicht das noch dreck unter die Fingernägel kommt :q *Ironie*



bernie schrieb:


> [...]Ab und an mal mit dem Armel oder der einzigen sauberen Stelle vom "Fischlappen"  über den Monitor und gut is....)


Seh ich genauso, auch wenn die Stelle am Fischlappen schwer zu finden ist :m

Es gibt übrigens schon ein kleines Video über das Elite 7 Ti:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtwTrFbn29M
Für ein 7" Gerät schön klein, vor allem im Vergleich zu anderen Echos mit gleicher Bildschirmgröße.


----------



## Frechdachs (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

Ich habe nun gehört, dass man den Touchscreen mit zwei Klicks im Hauptmenü sperren kann. 

Auf die Art soll verhindert werden, dass man die Einstellungen versehentlich beim trocken wischen z.B. oder beim Reinigen verändert werden. Auch das finde ich recht gut umgesetzt.

Ich bin nun gespannt, wann die ersten von Ihren Erfahrungen berichten werden.

Gruß
Frechdachs


----------



## Mannheimer (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*



Frechdachs schrieb:


> Ich habe nun gehört, dass man den Touchscreen mit zwei Klicks im Hauptmenü sperren kann.


Die HDS Gen3 Serie kann das mit der Funktion "Touch lock" die in der Tat mit zwei schnellen Klicks aktiviert werden kann und den Touchscreen damit deaktiviert.
Ob die Funktion im Elite Ti verbaut ist weiß ich noch nicht, da hätte ich auf der Boot in Düsseldorf besser draufschauen müssen #q :m

EDIT: Da die Elite Ti Geräte auf der HDS Gen2 Serie aufbauen könnte es sein, dass es diese Funktion leider nicht gibt.
EDIT2: Der Touchscreen lässt sich bei den ELITE TI Geräten mit zwei Klicks sperren und wieder entsperren!


----------



## bernie (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*



Mannheimer schrieb:


> I
> Für ein 7" Gerät schön klein, vor allem im Vergleich zu anderen Echos mit gleicher Bildschirmgröße.



Evtl. sind das diese vier-fünftel-SIEBEN-Zoll 

Auf dem Video erscheint es mir im Vergleich zur Hand ebenso groß wie mein Elite7.....


----------



## Mannheimer (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*



bernie schrieb:


> Auf dem Video erscheint es mir im Vergleich zur Hand ebenso groß wie mein Elite7.....



Ich hab das auf den Vergleich mit Geräten von Garmin und Humminbird bezogen und da ist das Lowrance schön kompakt.

(Angabe der Breite)
Humminbird Helix 7: 26.8cm
Garmin Echomap 71: 25cm 
Lowrance Elite 7 23.5cm 
*Lowrance Elite 7 Ti: 21.9cm*


----------



## bernie (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

Ach sooooo ... DA haste Recht!


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

Moin

Im Wallerforum sind seit einer Std.Bilder vom neuen Elite Ti zu sehen und nen kurzer bericht.

Guter touch,komplettes Menü vom HDS übernommen,sehr schnelle Reaktionszeiten,Zoom ist wie beim HDS.

Sehr klares Bild,Ziele erkennt man perfekt was man so auf den fotos sieht.






Laut Schlageter stand letzten Montag aber leider immer noch nicht für'n Deutschen Markt lieferbar.


----------



## Bodensee89 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

Hast du einen Link ?


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

Glaube muss man sich für im Wallerforum anmelden.

http://www.wallerforum.com/waller/thread.php?threadid=53826


----------



## gründler (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

Auch bei yout. werden es mehr und mehr die schon mit "Spielen" dürfen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ldxGlrYZF8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2fa7MXlDR8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWgbLHT0JlE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qjgnXO7muE (hier ""spinnt"" der touch)


Leider hab ich schon Videos gesehen und auch von gehört das der Touch bei manchen Geräten manchmal nicht einwandfrei läuft,andere wiederum haben keine Probs.damit.Werden wir die Wochen wohl noch was zu lesen etc.


#h


----------



## Mannheimer (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*



gründler schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qjgnXO7muE (hier ""spinnt"" der touch)
> 
> ...


Die Geräte sollten vor dem ersten Betrieb kalibriert werden. Macht man das nicht funktioniert der Touchscreen nicht korrekt. Auf einer Messe hatte ich ein gerade eben ausgepacktes Gerät in den Händen das nach ein paar Sekunden keine Touch Eingabe mehr annahm. Nach dem Kalibrieren lief es die 15 Minuten in denen ich mich durch das Menü geklickt habe perfekt. Auch als ich am späteren Nachmittag nochmal vorbeischaute war das Gerät völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Heikuuu (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

muss ich ma los werden,hab seit gestern das elite ti da.
wegen der touchfehlfunktion...das gerät muss geerdet sein sonst funzt dat nicht, dachte schon gerät kaputt, es tat sich gar nichts..., kurzer anruf brachte aufklärung, geerdet und alles geht einwandfrei, auf dem wasser mit geber im wasser dürfte das kein problem sein.
nun muss ich unbedingt aufs wasser...bin gespannt

grüsse heiko


----------



## gründler (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

Ok..wie hast du die erdung zuhause ohne geber vorgenommen?


----------



## Heikuuu (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

ich hab einfach die losen kabel angefasst die am powerkabel übrig sind :m


----------



## gründler (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

Moin

So hab jetzt das Elite Ti mal konfi.

Menü ist wie beim HDS Touch,sehr einfach und leicht zu verstehen,Gps ist sehr genau.

Toch geht nur wenn der Geber dran ist oder das gelbe kabel (Erde)was bei Plus und Minus dazwischen ist berührt wird.Touch kalibrieren war nicht notwendig.

*Chirp *und *Side Scan* gleichzeitig an, geht *Nicht,*entweder nur Sidescan oder nur Chirp,beides gleichzeitig funzt nicht.

Darstellung ist wie beim HDS um genaures zu sagen muss ich aber erstmal mit Boot raus und fein einstellen etc.,aber das was man im Demomode sieht,sieht schon nicht verkehrt aus.

Kleines Manko,manche Touchfelder liegen nah am Gehäuserand,so das leute mit dicken fingers mal nicht ganz so einfach die kleinen felder in ecken berühren können.

Ansonsten solide verarbeitet einfache Menüführung und schickes helles Display.

Der Totalscangeber: Die Halterung dazu passt zwar ,aber baut man ihn so an wie die löcher vorgeben sind,wird das Kabel sehr sehr gequetscht.Daher habe ich die Halterung verschoben und ihn nur mit 4 Schrauben daran befestigt,mit allen sechs kriegt mir das Kabel nen zu dollen knick.

Aber um mehr zu sagen und um vergleiche zu ziehen zum HDS Gen etc.,muss es erstmal in real seine arbeit zeigen,also mach mal jemand Sommer an ^^  

#h


----------



## Mannheimer (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

@gründler Danke für dein Feedback.

Versuch mal bitte beim anlegen eines neuen Screenlayouts zweimal das StructureScan auf den Bildschirm zu ziehen. Wenn das geht solltest du anschließend im Livebetrieb bei einem der beiden Bildschirmteile die DownScan Funktion aktivieren können.


----------



## gründler (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

Das geht,nicht falsch verstehen Chirp Low High Medium kann man im normalen Echomodus auswählen.

Hat man nun Side S.an und dazu das normales Echobild (Screenlayout) kann man nun nicht mehr Chirp anwählen.Steht auch so in der beschreibung,ach ja die beiligende ist nur auf Englisch,die Deutsche gibs im Netz auf der Lowrance HP.

Brauchte ich aber nicht ist ja nicht mein erstes Echo.

Jedenfalls kann man Chirp nicht aktivieren wenn Side S.an ist.



Volt anzeige muss auch extra aktiviert werden im Info/Amaturenmenü,oben das V lima feld auswählen und Volt an stellen.

#h


----------



## Norweger2000 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

Die spannende Frage ist ja wo sind die Schwächen im Vergleich zum hds gen 3 und merkt man sie als Otto-normal-Angler.

Das der eine Geber schlechter sein wird als der Aimar und structurescangeber, ist zu vermuten..


----------



## Mannheimer (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

Das HDS Gen 3 hat laut meinen Informationen eine etwas besseren Hardware verbaut und ist im Gegensatz zu den Ti Geräten mit erweiterter Netzwerkfähigkeit ausgestattet. Auch ein Autopilot ist mit den Ti Geräten und einem Bugmotor nicht möglich.

Bei der Bedienung der Testgeräte auf diversen Messen lief das Ti immer recht flott und agierte gut. Das HDS 3 war in der Menüführung vllt 100ms schneller, kein wirklicher Nachteil, zudem kann das je nach gerade gezeigtem Material variieren.

Der Geber wird schlechter sein als ein StructreScan, schließlich ist das Ti erst mit dem TotalScan Geber StructureScan-Fähig. Die paar eure mehr würde ich bei solch einem Gerät immer investieren und gleich zum großen TotalScan Geber gehen. Der kostett schließlich neu knapp 300€, ist aber bereits für 140€ mehr im Paket mit dem Eliete-7 Ti zu haben.

Für den Preis ist das Elite Ti wirklich der Hammer. Alleine die Touchscreenfunktion und die einfache Bedienung machen wirklich Spaß. Ohne große Vorkenntnisse konnte ich das Gerät problemlos so einstellen wie ich es gern hätte. Das konnte ich bei z.B. Humminbird durch die kompliziertere Menüführung nicht ganz so leicht.

Fürs BellyBoat wird das Elite-5 Ti wohl die neue Hausnummer die es zu schlagen gibt. Für mein Ruderboot lege ich mir definitiv das 7er zu :vik:


----------



## gründler (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*



Mannheimer schrieb:


> Auch ein Autopilot ist mit den Ti Geräten und einem Bugmotor nicht möglich.


 

Moin

Also ich hab nen extra Menü für Autopilot und das sollte eigentlich mit entsprechenden Motor funzen.

http://www.lowrance.com/Root/Installation%20Guides/Lowrance/ELITE-Ti_OM_EN_988-11048-001_w.pdf

Punkt/Seite 84.

Ah ich lese gerade hat nur das 7er das 5er hat kein Autopiloten.


#h


----------



## Norweger2000 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

Zitat: Mannheimer Chirp und Side Scan gleichzeitig an, geht Nicht,entweder nur Sidescan oder nur Chirp,beides gleichzeitig funzt nicht.

Funktioniert das denn bei den HDS Gen 3 Geräten ?


----------



## Litschy (1. März 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

Huhu Jungs...

Bei mir steht nun auch ein Echolotkauf an.
Einsatz für Karpfen, aber primär zum Raubfischangeln.
Sidescan wäre schön...bevor man sich nachher ärgert, dass man es nicht hat...
Also habe ich mich bissl erkundigt...


Im Endeffekt habe ich mich dann auf das Elite Ti mit TotalScan Geber festgelegt und  mich gestern dahingehend noch mal bei Schlageter beraten lassen.

Ich hätte es lieber sein lassen sollen...
Wieso? Der SideScan soll wohl nicht allzu berauschend sein.
Man bekommt nur gute Bilder, wenn man maximal 2 kmh fährt.

Kann das jemand bestätigen?
In der Preisregion hat er mir dann lieber zum Humminbird Helix 7 SI geraten. 
Kostet 900 und macht seit einem neuen frischen Update viel bessere  Bilder, sowohl beim Sidescan als auch beim normalen Echo im Vergleich  zum Elite TI.
Dazu kommt, dass man auch "schneller" fahren kann...zwischen 4 und 6 kmh meinte er glaube ich.

Und wenn man eigentlich alles richtig machen möchte, dann das Garmin Echomap 72SV SideVü & GPS.
Das hat den großen Vorteil, dass die Bilddurchlaufgeschwinigkeit der gefahrenen Geschwindigkeit angepasst wird. 
D.h. man bekommt auch bei schnelleren bzw unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten gute Bilder.

Eigentlich stehe ich wieder bei Null...
Bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen ist ein 92sv drin....1 Monat alt. Auch von Schlageter für 1025€
Mit Servicepaket...das würde man ja dann bei Kauf übernehmen und hat dann auch Anspruch darauf, oder?

Nur brauch man 9 Zoll?
Finde das fast bissl zu groß für mein Schlauchboot bzw. Anka.

Gruß


----------



## drehteufel (2. März 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*



Litschy schrieb:


> Nur brauch man 9 Zoll?
> Finde das fast bissl zu groß für mein Schlauchboot bzw. Anker.
> 
> Gruß



Hallo,

zu den Geräten kann ich nichts sagen, aber: Bei der Bildschirmgröße würde ich immer das Maximum nehmen, was finanziell machbar oder vernünftig hanhabbar ist. 
Falls Dein "Anker" eine Anka ist, nimm das 9er. Der Ärger wegen eines zu kleinen Bildschirms bleibt Dir dann erspart, zumindest solange, bis Du ein noch größeres Gerät siehst. |wavey:
Ich habe ein altes Humminbird mit 5" und SI, viel zu klein. Und ich kenne Einige, denen ein 7er mittlerweile ebenfalls zu klein geworden ist.

Viele Grüße


----------



## gründler (2. März 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

Das schöne bei Lowrance man kann über WLan nen Tablet etc.ankoppeln und so das Echo über Tablet...etc.steuern.Downloads vom Wasser aus usw.

Ich habe das mal eingerichtet und lasse nun das Tablet laufen und steuer auch das Echo über das Tablet.

Zum Huminb.oder Lowrance....= Jeder wie er meint.

Und 2kmh beim Elite TI für saubere bilder....es gehen auch 4kmh und es gibt noch gute Bilder.

Man kann sich ja mal Videos auf yout.anschauen und vergleichen,was Bilder Geschwindigkeiten usw.angeht.

Hier mal live am Wasser,4.35min kommt ne Szene wo man das HDS7 und das Ti nebeneinander sieht.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwWiGyUkgr8

|wavey:


----------



## fischforsch (13. April 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

Ein Kumpel besitzt das Elite Ti und hat das Problem dass das Touchscreen zuhause im Wohnzimmer nicht funktioniert. Letztens auf dem Wasser war alles i.O.
Angeblich soll das Lot über den Geber geerdet werden und darum bei fehlendem Geber das Touchscreen nicht funktionieren.

Kennt jemand das Problem? Ist das generell so oder liegt an dem Lot eine Störung vor?

Wäre doch äußerst besch...eiden wenn man allein das Lot nicht mit nach Hause nehmen kann um z.B. die aufgezeichneten Tracks über W-LAN auf den PC zu spielen. Vorallem was macht man dann bei einer Festmontage des Gebers |kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (13. April 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel besitzt das Elite Ti und hat das Problem dass das Touchscreen zuhause im Wohnzimmer nicht funktioniert. Letztens auf dem Wasser war alles i.O.
> Angeblich soll das Lot über den Geber geerdet werden und darum bei fehlendem Geber das Touchscreen nicht funktionieren.
> 
> Kennt jemand das Problem? Ist das generell so oder liegt an dem Lot eine Störung vor?
> ...


 
Das ist hier im trööt schon beschrieben.

Geber ran oder das gelbe Kabel berühren anders geht es nicht.


----------



## fischforsch (13. April 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit Touchscreen ?*

Ah okay so einfach kann es also sein...
 Danke #6


----------

